# Is this hollandi?



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Is this a serrasalmus hollandi?

Greetings from germay


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess from that picture would be S. sanchezi.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

A nice specimen.

s.sanchezi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

my guess is snachezi too but thats a pretty bad pic for identification

try to take a clear flank shot

a flank shot is a close up pic showing the fill fish head to tail with the hight (you do not see its width at all but only the length and height)


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
These are pictures from my a dealer.
He had send them per email to me so i have no better pictures.
Here´s one other bad picture


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

nice red coloration


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup, S. Sanchezi.


----------

